# Ski Barge Boats any experiences????



## Fishinrob (Dec 1, 2007)

Just picked up a clean 14ft Ski Barge , side console with a 40 Johnson with tilt & trim. Remote control troll motor. Is this enough boat to Fish Laguna Madre around Pita and King Ranch??? Launching from Laguna Shores Marina.

Anyone have small Ski Barge experience?????

Thanks in advance......:an5:


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Ski Barge, is it set up for saltwater? If its set up for fresh water then the salt will eat up everything on it.. Anything thats not stainless or coated will rust in no time... As far as fishing around Pita and KRS you should be fine.. Watch the weather and make sure you don't get caught too far from the ramp if the wind picks up...

Mike


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Not sure of the side console, but my first boat was a 1987 center console 20' fishing edition ski barge . Good first boat. Originally had tower on front and back with 88 Johnson special, used primarily in south Texas. Didnt run fast, a little wet with a decent side sea, but caught unknown amounts of fish and good times along with the wear and tear of an older boat and engine. No storage what so ever, but I can't beat the memories I had on her. Buddy did catch a sail on her about 2 miles off the jetties at south Padre.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

When I was a kid we had a 16ft Fish N Ski Barge. It did just fine for us in West Galveston and the occassional trip to Lake Sommerville. 

As with any bay boat of that size, be mindful of the weather and you'll be just fine. Oh yeah, a jackplate would probably come in handy if you're fishing the Laguna. Enjoy!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Dam, I havent heard the name ski barge in a long time. My old man was a dealer for them in 78-79. Before 78 he worked for a dealer that had sold them also. He always told me that the hulls were ahead of their time, because of the little step on the bottom of the boat.

To this day I can think of 3 that we sold that are still out there being run by the original owners. We repowered 2 of them later on. My older brother fixed one up when he was 16 and ran it in redfish bay for bout 2 years. I think he ended up just chunking plywood in the boat and ran it. Kinda one of those "learner" boats for him haha. 

Oops kinda being nastalgic, anyways just check for rot in the floor, transom, etc. The good thing bout those boats that I remember is that they are pretty easy to replace wood in. You could have that thing lookin like new for almost nothing. 

Take care.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I had two of them before I found Boston Whalers. Pretty simple and straight forward design. Very wet riding in a quartering chop. Main problem you will find is soft floors around the console because the screws that mount the console were not sealed good. They were a first generation bay boat whose design led to Redfins, BayHawks, Cajuns and slew of others. The rail is structural and adds to the hull's rigidity. If it is missing pieces, you'll get hull flex in that area and possible eventual cracking. You can't run a motor mounted real high because of pretty prominant keel structure that will interfere with waterflow if the motor is too high. All that said, I would not hesitate to buy one if the rail was intact, the transom good, and most of the floor solid. It's pretty easy to replace the floor either around the console, or all together.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

Had an 86' 20ft. with a 115 johnson. As mentioned before ah memories. She always got me back to the dock, but kinda rough and wet, not self bailing or a tunnel, but what a barge!


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

My first bay boat was a late-70's 19' Ski Barge. It was a dog when I bought it. Rotten floor, ugly. I replaced the floor, re-set the console and added a front casting deck. It was a great boat. Fished POC and Rockport for several years. I finally sold it when the transom was getting bad. But I sold the boat and trailer w/out a motor for the same amount I had paid for the boat, trailer and motor several years earlier. 

I also have a buddy who ran a 16' barge for many years around POC. Great little boats.


----------



## jbrightwell (Nov 28, 2008)

*Kenner Ski Barge*

Would anyone be interested in a Ski Barge 16' with a 70 hp Johnson? I bought this boat from the original owner 3 years ago, and have only used it twice. Once before fixing it up and once after. The boat is a 68 and the motor is a 74. Please let me know if interested and I can send some pics.
[email protected]


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

get a swim mask and snorkel if you plan on running in chop....


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Pictures????


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

One of the boats I grew up on was a 18' ski barge. we ran it all over the LLM. For the time we really enjoyed the boat.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like they one we had for years before we got our GC 200. Had a 50 hp Johnson on it. Is your gelcoat red? We put many many hours on it in Matagorda bay. We would also pull it down to Port Mansfield once a year. It will do fine.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

A friend of mine winters in Rockport and fishes out of a 18 or 19 footer with a Mariner 90. He fishes from San Antonio bay to the ULM. I promise you this guy could afford to run any boat on the market....any boat. I figger the Barge does him just fine.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

I've got a 91 21ft (20'-9") Ski Barge called a "Guide Special" I've been trying to find info on this boat for a long time and can not. The guy I bought it from said (And I don't know if this is BS or not, which is reason I've been trying to find info) that Ski Barge built them strictly for Guides and only made 9 of them. It is by far the BEST (older) boat that I have ever had the pleasure of owning or fishing out of. Rides Very well, Dry, and runs fairly shallow. For years I ran a 135hp Merc. on it and fully loaded with 2 adults would cruise at 33 mph and WOT 38 - 39 on GPS. I have it at Shaver Street Marine now with Josh building me a 200 hp (just for the He%% of it). If I can figure out how to post a pic of it I will. If anyone has any info on it or have seen a ski barge like it before PLEASE let me know.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

My old barge...


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

If I remember correctly, that was one of the first boats Bill Kenner built was Ski Barge, that should give you a little insight on it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BigPig069 said:


> If I remember correctly, that was one of the first boats Bill Kenner built was Ski Barge, that should give you a little insight on it.


If Bill Kenner built the '68 ski barge, he started awful early in age building boats 8 yrs old at that time! Dayum it man , what insight! Lol He built a lot of 'em but would not stand behind his warranties! dangit, i got off the beaten path again! Ski barge, the original bay boat!


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Go google Ski Barge Boats look on page 4, Bill and Dick Kenner started building the boats, In 1948 the started building wooden skiffs and then carried on from there.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BigPig069 said:


> Go google Ski Barge Boats look on page 4, Bill and Dick Kenner started building the boats, In 1948 the started building wooden skiffs and then carried on from there.


Oh Dayum, my bad! I must be talkin about his spoiled punk son! Please accept my most deep and humble apologies!


----------



## WilliamK (Aug 15, 2005)

Yep, My Dad was thinking about Ski Barges before he was thinking about me. First Ski-Barge was built in 1961. The 20' version (best running of the boats) was the first to be introduced. I did build my own, with my dad's help, when a teenager. I believe I had the best times on that 16 Ski-Barge as any boat I've owned since, and I've had a few. Probably had more to do with it being my first boat and the freedom that a boat gives a kid. Well, anyway that boat is what gave me a love for all boats. By the way, I think the Ski-Barge is the first "Bay Boat". 

Bill Kenner


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr Kenner I have a 98 VT i purchased new from Witt in Baytown. THANKS for 10 great years of fishing and family fun she has fished Texoma to LLM and never let us down .


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

WilliamK said:


> Yep, My Dad was thinking about Ski Barges before he was thinking about me. First Ski-Barge was built in 1961. The 20' version (best running of the boats) was the first to be introduced. I did build my own, with my dad's help, when a teenager. I believe I had the best times on that 16 Ski-Barge as any boat I've owned since, and I've had a few. Probably had more to do with it being my first boat and the freedom that a boat gives a kid. Well, anyway that boat is what gave me a love for all boats. By the way, I think the Ski-Barge is the first "Bay Boat".
> 
> Bill Kenner


Goes to show you never know who's hangin around lurkin.LOL Glad to have you posting.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Back in 1995 and 1996 I spent many many hours in a 14 ft ski barge. Boy we caught the fish out of POC. Those were the days. Work all day Friday meet my buddy in Wharton do a little end of the week drinking and not sleep and head to POC. That was a little fishing machine. 14' and 60 hp Mercury. It would scream for a little boat. We caught almost every thing out of that boat. My buddy's dad even hooked into a 6' tarpon out of it. It drug that little boat about 2 miles into the Gulf. I missed that trip. 

If it was the same boat we had, I would tell you to take it to POC, put it in the water, start it and let it go. When it stopped you would start catchin fish. 

If you have not noticed, I have good memories of that little boat.

T-Roy


----------



## Fishinrob (Dec 1, 2007)

T-ROY---- Where in Port O did y'all fish??? I fish in the Rockport/Lamar area but Im not that far from Port O to give her a try!!!:fish:


----------



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

waz up guys i gat a 16' 1982 ski barge was wondering where would be a good place to put a trolling motor


----------



## embibb (Nov 18, 2009)

I grew up in City by the Sea and our family had a 14' and a 16' ski barge. I remember the 14' was a great boat for skiing/fishing though if you turned sharply, it would SKIP out of its wake which was rather interesting for 14 year old...we had a slight constant leak though Ronnie nor us could figure out where... should have pressure tested it...


----------

